# I spent $2900 and all I got was this hat....



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

oh and the place I got the hat from put this big hunk of steel on my Jeep too. not sure what thats all about 



















and before anybody says it, yes, I am well aware, and the UPS guy should be delivering my spring airbags on monday.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice looking jeep


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice hat...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice Plow..........


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice Jeep.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Nice lights...and I bet the back of the hat says "Do it with a dog".


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;643599 said:


> Nice lights...and I bet the back of the hat says "Do it with a dog".


I believe it does....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Kevin Kendrick;643599 said:


> Nice lights...and I bet the back of the hat says "Do it with a dog".


You can wear that hat at the bar at last call!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

grandview;643616 said:


> You can wear that hat at the bar at last call!


lol. I just realized you're from Lancaster....I do believe that I've seen your truck around somewhere before


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

wait wait wait......... are you guys saying I could have put a plow on my Jeep YJ and it actually would have pushed snow?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh jeeps plow like tanks if you know what your doing. and thats a good looking plow. What the hitch system on those like?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Kevin the back of the hat says Beware of Dogg. I got one when I bought my Western pro plus Western to cheap to give me a hat but Snowdogg isnt.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good, good luck with it!:waving:


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

urghh my jeep just spins its tires on snow, and they are very good winter tires...


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

I'd buy a jeep but cant pull a skid steer with it.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

redtjx;643556 said:


> oh and the place I got the hat from put this big hunk of steel on my Jeep too. not sure what thats all about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty good I spent $5100 and all I got was the big chunk of steel I didn't even get a hat.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice! Jeeps Kick Big A! I got a few  is that plow SS?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

nice setup!!! Looks good.
Let us know how you like the plow!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice plow 
plan to add a salter?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a new truck...got a hat. Got a new plow...got a Western T-shirt. Got a new spreader...got nothing. Let's see for $33,900 I got a hat and a T-shirt. I'd trade'em both for another can of FF...that stuff really works!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

nice set up, now all you need is a rear box blade and you would have a sick residential driveway set up


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I bought a case of FF and Dano sent me a T-shirt _AND_ a sticker so top that.

I, personally am not sold on those snowdoggs yet. Maybe in a few years when I see how they hold up I will change my mind but for now I'll stick with the boss.

Nice jeep though, I really wish jeep would quit teasing the JT and sell it already. It would be a perfect driveway rig with a small spreader in the bed.

*drool*


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice looking plow:salute: Personally Id take the stickers off it. Other than that good luck.payup


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice setup. hey off topic what kind of Engine is that in the back ground?


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Im not a big fan of the plow brand, but with that jeep and plow, you will be able to do almost anything you want......with a little thought.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

02powerstroke;644228 said:


> Nice setup. hey off topic what kind of Engine is that in the back ground?


the one directly behind the Jeep is a 2000 Pierce 100' Sky-Arm. The one off to the right is a 1999 Pierce heavy rescue. http://www.eggertsvillehose.com/apparatus.html for more (the pic that first loads is VERY out dated...click on the individual links below it)

And as far as the brand goes, I did a lot of research, and these guys seem to have done their homework. My dealer has been very supportive so far and I'm pretty confident its gonna work out for me ok. I'm not really liking the sticker either. The SnowDogg By Buyers isnt so bad, but that huge drooling dog is kinda obnoxious IMO.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

VBigFord20;644157 said:


> Nice jeep though, I really wish jeep would quit teasing the JT and sell it already. It would be a perfect driveway rig with a small spreader in the bed.
> 
> *drool*


actually, if you have a TJ, you can give AEV a call and for ~ 10 grand they have this conversion kit to turn your TJ into a "Brute" .......if only I had an extra 10 grand right now


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

redtjx;645247 said:


> actually, if you have a TJ, you can give AEV a call and for ~ 10 grand they have this conversion kit to turn your TJ into a "Brute" .......if only I had an extra 10 grand right now


Yeah but who has 10k sitting around.

I really want a 4 door JK for a daily driver. If I buy one and put a plow on it, its a company truck and its a tax write off. Now to just find the money to buy a new JK.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Where is all the gold leaf and the maltese cross?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TubedYota;643974 said:


> Nice! Jeeps Kick Big A! I got a few  is that plow SS?


I'll answer that for him................yes they are Stainless.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Snow dogg*

I have a 05 dodge 1500 quad cab. I just ordered a snow dogg for it wonder if Ill get a hat LOL how does the mount look on the jeep without the plow blade on it I heard they stick out a bit far on the trucks?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

VBigFord20;644157 said:


> I bought a case of FF and Dano sent me a T-shirt _AND_ a sticker so top that.
> 
> Ha Ha I didnt even buy my FF and Dano gave me a hat and shirt and stickers to.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*could have bought that hat off there website for 29.95 if thats what you were after*


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

redtjx;643556 said:


> oh and the place I got the hat from put this big hunk of steel on my Jeep too. not sure what thats all about
> 
> and before anybody says it, yes, I am well aware, and the UPS guy should be delivering my spring airbags on monday.


I think that plow will work great for the jeep. Never used one but there salters work great for the price. We are using a SS vbox for the third season and all we have done is replace a chain.

To bad that picture of the dog is on it !


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Superior L & L;646697 said:


> To bad that picture of the dog is on it !


What is wrong with the dog? BTW very sharp looking set up.

Freddy


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I went out to my western dealer and he just picked up the snow dogg line and i went with the snow doog . the weastern plow compleat set up was going to be 4400.00 and the snow dogg was 3800.00 i went with the snow dogg price was not a problem between the two i just liked the snow dogg and this is western country in my area alot of my buddys are going to be surprised that i dont have a weastern


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Was that a SS or regular steel?


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

SS thats all snow dogg makes


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

f250man;643703 said:


> Kevin the back of the hat says Beware of Dogg. I got one when I bought my Western pro plus Western to cheap to give me a hat but Snowdogg isnt.


western gave me a ht just a few weeks ago for entering their contest....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up! Good luck with it this winter!


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Very nice plow, would like to see the backside of it. I like that its tall and not short like the Sno-way plow.


----------

